# HTML-Sonderzeichen ersetzen



## jobu0101 (6. Feb 2011)

Hallo!

In HTML kann man ja Sonderzeichen über eine elegante Art vermeiden. Mit dieser hier:
'
Das gibt es auch für Umlaute und so weiter. Nun suche ich eine Javafunktion, die einen String durchgeht und jedes Auftauchen eines solch maskierten Sonderzeichens durch das entsprechende Sonderzeichen ersetzt. Gibt es da etwas?


----------



## chalkbag (6. Feb 2011)

Guten Abend, 

an sich könntest du das mit String.replace machen. Nachteil, du musst jedes einzelne Zeichen selber bedenken und implementieren. An sich gibt es sicherlich Tools, Bibliotheken oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag, welche dir das abnehmen.

Ich persönlich kenne nur für diesen Einsatz Genshi, allerdings ist das für Python. Ich bin sicher das dir hier jemand helfen wird, ansonsten kannst du ja erstmals mit replace arbeiten, bis du etwas Besseres hast.

Grüße


----------



## tagedieb (7. Feb 2011)

Diese Funktion ist in diversen Frameworks bereits vorhanden. Schau mal:


```
org.apache.commons.lang.StringEscapeUtils.java
```
 oder 
	
	
	
	





```
org.springframework.web.util.HtmlUtils.java
```


----------

